# Dog howling/barking when I sing



## tlucca (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi all,

just wondering if anyone had any advice on what to do to stop my dog from barking when I sing. Im a singer and I practice every day. I have resorted to a bark collar to keep him quiet (he often wakes my 14 month old baby with his barking, for some reason, my singing doesnt!)

Is there any way to train the dog to not bark when I sing? Ive tried to make a recording of me singing, and then give him treats when he doesnt bark, but that doesnt seem to work.

Id like to get rid of the bark collar for this. any suggestions?

thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Just to clarify...he's BARKING when you sing..or is he HOWLING when you sing? 
How often/how long do you practice every day? Can you crate him with a good bone or kong filled with goodies while you practice?
YOu may want to look into Dr. Karen Overall's Protocol for relaxation (google it). It's a training series that teaches your dog to relax around movement, sound, being left alone etc. 
Please get rid of the collar. I wouldn't want my dog to think my singing is a precursor to discomfort...and that is very likely what will happen.


----------

